# Ghosts in the Workbench



## skone (Sep 20, 2010)

Okay not really. But it does have a history.

First off, I live in a 1930's "kit" home in Vermont. You know the type - modular. Layouts were in catalogues, etc.

If you visit my "shop" here on LJ's you'll catch a picture of one of my two working surfaces in my basement shop. The one I'm talking about here is the home's original kitchen counter. It was in the basement when I moved here 5 years ago and appears to have served as a bench for quite a while.

Anyway, I took it apart today. Structurally, it wasn't so sound, so the plan was to tighten this or that, reinforce, etc.

I pulled the drawers out and found a shipping label of sorts from the company in Fitchburg, Mass that milled all the house trim and did the cabinets.

When I pulled the countertop off I found that it had been supported underneath by very obviously recycled T&G sheathing. When I flipped the carcass upside down…

Bits of circus poster.

http://s1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee411/tskohn/

Words I can make out are "Monster" and "Performing" along with some illustration remnants. Had to share.

I love living in an old house. Check it out!


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

Link is for a PRIVATE album….

What's the password?


----------



## skone (Sep 20, 2010)

whoops. no longer private.


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

That is interesting. I would have to wonder if this was maybe some part of a circus owners side job or a carpenter having a circus as a side job. Angel Novelties does sound like the type of company that might own a circus.

I used to live near a decrepit old barn that was insulated with newspapers from the 1890s, Interesting reading when you found a chunk that was large enough and still legible.


----------

